# family practice 25 modifier



## gromero (Sep 28, 2010)

i wanted to know if adding a 25 modifier to office visit with injections or vaccines or any ekg, or procedure is right?


----------



## loryanned (Sep 28, 2010)

Yes, use a modifier 25 on injections, etc.  I have never been instructed to use it on an ekg, though.  I will look forward to reading the responses!


----------



## chelebell59 (Sep 28, 2010)

you put it on the office visit other wise it will bundle the injection code to the office visit ... if you code the ov with the symptom  and then code the shots with the dx ....example : pt comes in with cough fever... so on use ...put those on the ov and then if he says the pt has broncitis then use that on the shots .... it will not effect the ekg one way or the other as far as payment goes... 25 is making it a separately identifiable...


----------



## gromero (Sep 28, 2010)

thankyou.


----------



## gromero (Sep 28, 2010)

what about on a office visit with a laceration is this the corect way to code it ag for done by provider and dose ov have a 25 modifier?


----------



## JCampbell (Sep 29, 2010)

Does this include all injections?(ie. admin of B12 injection) Patients come into see the Provider for chronic medical problems and also have the regular B12 shot which is administered by the nurse.
Also, does this include all childhood immunizations? ie. A child comes in for a Well Child and receives their immunizations at the same time.

Thanks!


----------

